# peeing in the house even after peeing outside?



## Minkie78 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I have had my Bella for oh I don't know maybe a week and a half, she is roughly ten weeks old. I have been keeping her in a crate in the house when I can't be outside with her or watching her closely in the house. I thought potty training was going good but today she peed ALL over her crate and she hadn't even been in there that long, so I let her out so I could clean it and put her in the kitchen...well two minutes later I went in the kitchen and she looked up at me and peed all over the floor...SO, another mess to clean up I put her in the living room to clean that up and she peed on the carpet in there....all this happened roughly 20 minutes after she had just peed and pooed outside, I take her out there ever hour and a half or so to potty...I am at my wits end, how long is this going to take?? I'm taking her outside to the same spot, praising her when she goes...I mean what's up with peeing right in front of me three times in a row in the house? Am I doing something wrong? I've been pretty diligent about everything potty related since I got her...words of encouragement or advice greatly appreciated....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If she is going inside then you are not taking her out often enough. IMO, every 1.5 hours is way too long a wait at 10 weeks. In the beginning, she should be going out AT LEAST every 1/2 hour. In your case, maybe even every 20 minutes. Just had some awesome playtime? Then it's time to go out to potty. Just took a nap? Then it's time to go out to potty. You just finished your meal? Then it's time to go out to potty. What? It's been half an hour since we've gone outside? Then it's time to go out to potty. I feel your pain; my puppy just turned 11 weeks today.


----------



## Minkie78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Chrissy I had no idea she had to go out that often, she makes it a full 8 hours at night maybe more, from like 11 pm to 7 or so am...she had been doing Ok durring the day as well maybe 2 hours at a time between outings when I was busy. Just seemed the last day or two she is peeing every time i let her in the house, even when she has just gone outside, almost like it's not really cause she has to go to the bathroom...I dunno! (btw I have been getting up at 3 am to let her outside to potty but she wouldn't go so I stopped and she now makes it the full night.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's going to take a lot longer than a week and a half to housebreak a young puppy! Just because she can hold it all night while she's sleeping, that doesn't mean she can hold it that long when she's awake. And I doubt she understands that she's not supposed to "go" whenever and wherever she happens to be at the time and that's she's only to do it outdoors. Are you _just_ praising her when she does it outside or are you giving her a treat too?


----------



## Minkie78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just praise but I will start taking treats out for her. I normally take her out on a leash until she has done her business then unleash her and let her play for a bit so I can make sure she has gone, maybe the treats will work well too. I feel bad that she is crated so much but I guess this is just part of the training process??


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Minkie78 said:


> I thought potty training was going good but today she peed ALL over her crate and she hadn't even been in there that long, *so I let her out so I could clean it and put her in the kitchen...well two minutes later I went in the kitchen and she looked up at me and peed* all over the floor...SO, another mess to clean up I put her in the living room to clean that up and she peed on the carpet in there


EVERY time you catch her in the act you need to snatch her up and take her outside even in mid stream....stay out there till your sure she is finished. Young pups can go out to potty and then see something shiney....


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Is the crate the right size for her? The crate should be small enough so that she can just stand up in it. Sometimes if it's too big it could encourage them to pee in there.


----------



## SableHaus (Jul 1, 2011)

Is she drinking a lot of water? I know our 5 month old Shepherd would drink endless amounts of water, and if he did, he would urinate literally every 10 minutes. There have been days where he drank so much water that I would have to bring him out every 15 minutes or he would have an accident. My best advice is to provide plenty of water, but make it a scheduled thing so you can have her urinating at designated times. When Haus was 10 weeks old, I would take him out every 30 minutes to an hour to prevent indoor urination.


----------

